# Phones



## AudreyMaroon (Nov 16, 2013)

What phones do you guys usually get? I mean, something that is cheap but good... How about Huawei? How much is it here?


----------



## mondira (Nov 26, 2013)

AudreyMaroon said:


> What phones do you guys usually get? I mean, something that is cheap but good... How about Huawei? How much is it here?


Got a Huawei IDEOS X6 out of ebay last year and a second battery from mpj, and am still using 'em. Huawei is a not bad option.


----------



## flowergirl (Oct 29, 2013)

What do you mean by "cheap and good"? If you're looking for a good phone to just make some calls and send SMS messages, there are plenty of options out there. If you're looking for a smartphone, with a camera, mp3 support, internet connectivity and other new features, it might be difficult to find something good below 200 AUD. Huawei has some pretty cheap devices, but I heard lots of their devices come with issues, errors and their customer support isn't that great.


----------



## HappyGreg (Dec 3, 2013)

people always upgrade their phones so 2nd hand cheap ones are plentiful!


----------

